# Crack Gold Preworkout Review & Questions Abt Longterm/Regular Usage



## nationrogue03123 (Jan 16, 2022)

So, to start, my preworkout came in the mail yesterday / two days ago and I took a half scoop for the first time this morning. I normally use C4 preworkout at around 1 - 1.25 scoops (135-160mg caffeine). The just under half scoop of gold I took would be like 220mg caffeine + 60ish mg dmaa. Anyways, I hadn't played hockey all christmas break (like 3.5 weeks) since in canada all the rinks were closed because of the govt, but, I am now back at school in the US so I get to skate basically whenever I want (we have our own rink on campus). So this morning, I walked over to the rink around 9:00 (had no breakfast or anything, all the training I did was fasted), and popped a quarter scoop... didn't really feel anything in like 10 mins so I was like fuck it, lets do another quarter scoop. So in total i had just under a 1/2 scoop of the gold. About 30 mins later I started feeling it, that good feeling when you feel like nobody can fuck with you and you can run through a wall, but also felt a little euphoric, doing stuff that normally doesn't feel good felt good (im currently about to do like 3 weeks worth of school work in a day on this shit after I post this - make the most out of the first half scoop and I know i will feel good doing it)

I skated from 9:30 to like 10:15 on my own with a weighted vest and ankle weights for the first time in 3.5 weeks and felt amazing. I then had practice 10:30-11:30 (no weighted vest or ankle weights) and ended up absolutely dominating in the scrimmage off this shit - literally deked around 3 guys setting up a perfect backdoor pass for my teammate, toedragging the best defenceman on the team and basically putting the puck through two other players legs to set up the play. I had supreme focus, so much so that in my own training before practice I literally ripped part of my skin of on my hand from the torque of shooting (with gloves on) and still kept going, albeit with tape over the rip. I did not want to stop, I felt amazing, and I still do 5 hours later. I literally skated hard for 2 hours, (also barely got to eat lunch since when I got back to dining hall it was closed, so I settled with protein powder and some bread I had in my room) and I still feel like working out!? Like wtf? I want to go lift some fucking weights rn, but I feel like I should feel tired? I can definitely see why DMAA is banned by USADA and WADA, shit is OP.

Anyways... my questions really surround long term use of this stuff, do you guys think it is safe to consume like a half scoop maybe 4-5 times a week (ie. days I workout and skate) or should I limit it to more like once or twice a week (ie. just on game days). I know that some people used to use jack3d really frequently and from what I've heard (other than those two military service guys who died on jack3d, R.I.P.) everyone who took it longterm and regularly for workouts is pretty much fine? I really like this stuff and want to keep using and frankly dgaf about the stim dick part of it (which I have noticed that due to vasoconstriction sure it definitely effects getting erections, but really just as long as the dmaa is in effect, so basically when it wears off the stim dick goes away). I also don't plan on ever going up to a full scoop, and plan on cycling off of caffeine (as I always have) every 1-2 months for a week or so. What do you guys think about this plan for usage?


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2022)

I loved it to the Supplements sub forum.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 16, 2022)

Dmaa
No thanks.

I'll stick to a cup of black coffee and a fast carb source like rice.
Cleaner 









						DMAA in Products Marketed as Dietary Supplements
					

FDA advises consumers not to use dietary supplements that contain DMAA due to the health risks.




					www.fda.gov
				




I'm going to assume you use gear ...
Since this is a bodybuilding Powerlifting and AAS site.

That's a hard no for me dawg


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Jan 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Dmaa
> No thanks.
> 
> I'll stick to a cup of black coffee and a fast carb source like rice.
> ...


I don't use gear, thinking about it but haven't yet. Think about the fact that there's a video of a guy who literally took 10 scoops of jack3d at once and is totally fine to this day.. 




funny video lmao -  you can see he's fine, posted 3 days ago on insta https://www.instagram.com/scarpelly_oficial/


----------



## TODAY (Jan 16, 2022)

That amount of caffeine is probably fine.

The DMAA and whatever other grey-market franken-stims are in there would worry me a bit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 16, 2022)

nationrogue03123 said:


> I don't use gear, thinking about it but haven't yet. Think about the fact that there's a video of a guy who literally took 10 scoops of jack3d at once and is totally fine to this day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'll pass
Considering I had a heart attack with PWO


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Jan 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That amount of caffeine is probably fine.
> 
> The DMAA and whatever other grey-market franken-stims are in there would worry me a bit.


is DMAA that bad? even taken only at like 50-60mg per use for like 4-5 times a week with a week cycled off every 1-2 months?


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Jan 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, I'll pass
> Considering I had a heart attack with PWO


fair enough. how old were u? and how much caffeine? heavy regular use? dont have to answer if u dont want just seeking the help of the more knowledgeable and experienced to help me map this stuff out for myself.


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Jan 17, 2022)

so update: apparently DMAA is in the same class of drugs as vyvanse and adderal (amphetamines) so thats obviously not good because of heavy dopamine receptor downregulation (very bad) - I plan on taking this max twice per week, 13-15 more times this year to finish the rest of my games. Then, take none at all over the summer (detox, and go a good week or two no stims at all including caffeine). Don't need study drugs to help workout and train. Crack also has 200mg DMHA and 300mg Eria Jarensis on top of the DMAA, which is just more stims, so this shit is fucking ridiculous. Fun as fuck though, *basically drugs*, studies even compare it to cocaine and methamphetamine... definitely something to use if you want to have a good time. Helps with sports no doubt, you'll have the game of your life if you use it, but *obviously its use is not sustainable*. I don't say its use is not sustainable for the heart issues it causes, or the stim dick, cause frankly idgaf about those, but I do care about my brain and being able to think intelligently, using this shit regularly will definitely get in the way of that and that is not something I want to risk (dopamine receptor downregulation will make work less enjoyable and will make your thinking go to shit). I urge anybody looking into this preworkout to *not take more than 1/2 scoop at once*, if you can't feel 1/2 scoop you seriously need to reevaluate your tolerances, and detox from stims (1/2 scoop has fucking enough shit, trust me).


----------



## Yano (Jan 17, 2022)

Cup of black coffee - scoop of chocolate protein - couple shots of cream = Pre-workout 

dmaa ?,, I want to work out not practice being a tweaker


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 17, 2022)

nationrogue03123 said:


> is DMAA that bad? even taken only at like 50-60mg per use for like 4-5 times a week with a week cycled off every 1-2 months?


Yes, it’s terrible for your heart. 

With all of the shit that’s in that PWO you might as well just rail a line of Adderol PWO.  It would probably be healthier.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 17, 2022)

Ive been buying the extra-caffeine Kuerig Pods from "dat dere Walmart". I always felt the caffeine in normal Pods was sort of weak. These are 1.75x the caffeine. And like 3.90 for 12, so not bad...

Nothing beats a real brewed pot, but these will do (sort of lazy during the day to make pots).
For fun (and just to try) I bought some MuscleMeds HI-Protein coffee.

23 grams of protein, 2.5 grams of creatine, etc. (Just for the heck of it).
Its a gimmick and at 40% off (coupon) I said WTF...

The DMAA and other stims, I cant do. Hate the crash...






=


----------



## rawdeal (Jan 17, 2022)

For anyone aware of the risks of Stims who is nevertheless still intrigued:

The Crack Gold pwo mentioned in the op is made by Dark Labs,a Polish company with a USA-domestic hook-up for convenient payment, delivery, and shipping times.

Dark Labs offers other products that might interest anyone interested in Crack Gold.  One is called just "Crack," (without the "Gold") another is called "Flame."  There are a few others.

Of ALL the different black market, gray market, and otc things that interest bodybuilders, these pre-mixed pre-workouts with the BOFFO names and ad copy are among the most expensive if you somehow actually become a long term user.

Some of the key ingredients can be had in pure form, super cheap, if formulating your own preferred DIY pre-workout is an attractive option for you.  
bulkstimulants  (not the better known bulksupplements) has some of the ingredients bragged about on the labels of the BOFFO stuff, including DMAA, DMHA, and others.

Proceed with caution  .....


----------



## shackleford (Jan 17, 2022)

rawdeal said:


> For anyone aware of the risks of Stims who is nevertheless still intrigued:
> 
> The Crack Gold pwo mentioned in the op is made by Dark Labs,a Polish company with a USA-domestic hook-up for convenient payment, delivery, and shipping times.
> 
> ...


this reminds me of an article i read about a guy who bought powdered caffeine. He screwed up the measurement and overdosed. He ended up dying I believe. If I can find the article, I'll post a link to it. But I will second your words to preceed with caution. Stimulants are hard on the body.

Edit. Ok i just did a quick google search. Apparently it's not as rare as I thought. You can find many articles relating to just caffeine overdose. 

I love my coffee. Alot. but i think some of these supplements have such a concentrated amount of stimulants that it can be dangerous.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 17, 2022)

shackleford said:


> this reminds me of an article i read about a guy who bought powdered caffeine. He screwed up the measurement and overdosed. He ended up dying I believe. If I can find the article, I'll post a link to it. But I will second your words to preceed with caution. Stimulants are hard on the body.
> 
> Edit. Ok i just did a quick google search. Apparently it's not as rare as I thought. You can find many articles relating to just caffeine overdose.
> 
> I love my coffee. Alot. but i think some of these supplements have such a concentrated amount of stimulants that it can be dangerous.


The LD50 of caffeine is between 150-200mg/kg of body weight.  That wouldn’t be too hard to reach with straight powdered caffeine.

A couple teaspoons would put you on the wrong side of living right quick.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 20, 2022)

I belive the strongest pre workout they make is RIP “Rich Piana’s” 5150. I think that’s what it is called. I may be wrong.
Anyway after years of drinking ore’s and spending countless hundreds of dollars on them it became a mental thing . I couldn’t train without them.. there is so much unnecessary stuff in them. Plus you pay for the name.. plus you pay anywhere from 35+ dollars for 30 servings. And that’s if you only take one Sebring. I always found myself taking doubl or triple the amount. nowadays I go to the stor and buy monsters. Sugar free or not. They are usually 2 for 4 by me or 3 for 5 and change.. if I train 5 days a week I can get the whole Month out of them as I would prefer workout. And they are way better for you then the shit that’s in ore workout.. 160 mg of caffeine in each one. If that dosnt do it for.. stop by the corner store and pick up a fifty of powder and have at it. “No really do not do that. I was Just kidding really don’t do that.”


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 20, 2022)

I really like Kaged Muscle these days for pre-workouts.

The $40 Pre-Kaged is so potent that I have to use a smaller scoop. Includes creatine.








						Pre-Kaged®
					

Pre-Kaged is the ultimate Pre-workout performance supplement. Top rated combination of ingredients to provide the best focus, pump, and stamina in the gym!




					www.kaged.com
				




The $20 Pre-Kaged Sport is enough for me. Does not include creatine.








						Pre-Kaged® Sport
					

Pre-Kaged Sport is optimized for the pure athlete. Take your performance and endurance to the next level with Pre-Kaged Sport.




					www.kaged.com
				




I went with grape on both and they both taste awesome.


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Jan 25, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I really like Kaged Muscle these days for pre-workouts.
> 
> The $40 Pre-Kaged is so potent that I have to use a smaller scoop. Includes creatine.
> 
> ...


Can I ask what's special about these preworkouts specifically? Doesn't look like there are any ingredients in particular in it that aren't found it other pres. The caffeine is 274mg per scoop it looks like so half a scoop would be good for me too but how would you say it differs from others preworkouts like C4 - what specific ingredients does it have that make it different cuz to me it looks like the same ingredients just in different amounts..


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 25, 2022)

nationrogue03123 said:


> Can I ask what's special about these preworkouts specifically? Doesn't look like there are any ingredients in particular in it that aren't found it other pres. The caffeine is 274mg per scoop it looks like so half a scoop would be good for me too but how would you say it differs from others preworkouts like C4 - what specific ingredients does it have that make it different cuz to me it looks like the same ingredients just in different amounts..


Well the less expensive Pre-Kaged Sport is pretty much standard ingredients. It's all I need as far as a pre-workout.

The Pre-Kaged is really strong caffeine, too much for me but it also combines creatine and a good number of whole food vitamins. So either approach is great depending on what you want.






What really does it for me is the taste is great on both of them. Not sure if you like grape but they both taste really damn good.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 27, 2022)

Just ordered some Crack. I wonder if taking a scoop will make me jack off in the corner of the gym?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 27, 2022)

I got the one with the DMAA In it! 









						Crack Pre-Workout Original - MySupplementPlug
					

CRACK Pre-Workout from Dark Labs will make your every training session unique. ORIGINAL FORMULA 2022




					www.mysupplementplug.com


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 27, 2022)

The label clearly states 120 milligrams of Geranium Extract. https://drugs.selfdecode.com/blog/dmaa/


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 27, 2022)

Interesting I just saw Crack Gold has DMAA in it as well paired with DMHA. Not really sure why you would need to take both of those. Glad I got the original and the reviews say it gives you a better pump than the gold edition so we will see.


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Jan 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Just ordered some Crack. I wonder if taking a scoop will make me jack off in the corner of the gym?


Lol. I wouldn't start at a full scoop. Start with half at most, and know that it takes like an hour if not longer to fully kick in.


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Jan 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Interesting I just saw Crack Gold has DMAA in it as well paired with DMHA. Not really sure why you would need to take both of those. Glad I got the original and the reviews say it gives you a better pump than the gold edition so we will see.


The original has an ingredient which supposedly causes brain damage

See the following which suggest it causes issues:
 - https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0887233318305782 <- this is the main study
 - https://www.abc.net.au/triplej/prog...lement-norvaline-found-to-be-harmful/10800990
 - https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/02/190207102627.htm
See following which suggests these issues may be over-stated:
 - https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6955955/
the article states that "the ...  assertion that L-norvaline is cytotoxic needs to be limited only to concentrations higher than 125 µM, which is also true for the vast majority of natural amino acids."

However, note that there are 125mg, not 125 µM, of L-Norvaline in each scoop of crack regular edition.* I don't know how to convert these units so if anybody reading this knows how and would care to contribute it would be greatly appreciated.*

The article also states: "Second, the model used in the study is an immortal cell line (SH-SY5Y human neuroblastoma cells), and not an entire organism. In higher organisms, L-norvaline is well-tolerated, and in vivo toxicity is not apparent [4]. Moreover, treatment with L-norvaline is neuroprotective in a mouse model of Alzheimer’s disease [5]. Additionally, L-norvaline has been shown to possess beneficial anti-inflammatory properties, which are apparent in human endothelial cells at the concentrations of 10–40 mM [6]. Notably, even the authors admit that, in combination with L-valine, L-norvaline is proliferative, and not cytotoxic."

So basically using L-Norvaline could be dangerous, but depends on the dose. If you're using 125 µM or less, than you're fine, unfortuntately I don't know how to convert 125 µM to mg of l-norvaline, so please anyone who knows how let us know what the conversion is.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

So I've been thinking and to be honest with you even with the DMAA I have coming, I'm going to be adding very little to my pre workouts. 25 mg thats it. What I am seeking is more euphoria and focus during my workouts and that should be enough to do what I'm looking for. No reason to do more than that. A few years ago I was using the MESOMORPH pre workout that had 65 mg of DMAA per serving but I'm not really looking to use that much anymore. My pre workout I have been currently using is great and with 25 mg of DMAA thrown in that will be the ideal pre workout in my opinion.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Is DMAA safe?​Well, that's a bit of a complicated issue as things currently stand in the opinion of the FDA. According to the feds, DMAA is _not safe_. [7] However, that's not really the whole truth.

During the endless rounds of legal back and forth between the FDA and Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals, a few interesting things have come to light, most notably, that the FDA tried to cover up the existence of DMAA by submitting an alternative study when the first one conducted by the Feds showed that DMAA was naturally-occurring in Geranium plants. [8]

So if the FDA denied the existence of DMAA, but in actuality knew it was found in nature, could they also be wrong about the safety of DMAA?

As it turns out... YES!

A 2013 review published by the Department of Defense (DoD) concluded that adverse effects observed in patients were not attributed to DMAA use. [9] On top of that, a toxicology report by the Senior Toxicologist at the Center for Toxicology and Environmental Health (CTEH), Dr. Michael Lumpkin, stated:
_Peer-reviewed published clinical trials, as a whole, show that acute (single serving) or subchronic (approximately 12 weeks) DMAA ingestion at doses at or below levels recommended on Hi-Tech product labels (=90 mg per serving) are safe for healthy individuals, and do not indicate clinically-relevant adverse health effects. [10]_

He further added:
_Although exposure to DMAA can lead to modest increases in systolic and diastolic blood pressure, tremors and other symptoms at sufficient concentrations and dose exposures (i.e. >100 mg doses), there is no evidence that consumption of DMAA at concentrations found in Hi-Tech's dietary supplements and according to labeled doses would result in any adverse health effects. [10]_

Now, a 2012 study reported several cases of cerebral stroke that were attributed to use of DMAA as a party drug. [11] However, the pills that were consumed by those individuals contained 600mg DMAA, 10 times more than you would ever see in a sports nutrition supplement!

Therefore, based on all the evidence and studies presented thus far, DMAA IS SAFE for otherwise healthy individuals when consumed in amounts 90mg or less. [10] It is also worth mentioning again, DMAA is a very potent stimulant and can elevate blood pressure when dosed above 75mg. However, that amount has not been documented to increase heart rate. [12]
DMAA Dosage​While there is no optimal dose of DMAA, most supplements tend to range anywhere from 25-70mg per serving, with 55-65mg being the sweet spot based on numerous anecdotal accounts.

If you're a DMAA novice, it's strongly advised to being with a ½ serving of whatever DMAA-inclusive product you're testing to gauge your own reaction to this potent stim.

Just be advised that DMAA does come with a very quick tolerance buildup and that's why most users only use DMAA supplements 2-3 times per week at most, so as to keep feeling the same great focus, energy, and euphoria without needing to continually up the dose.

DMAA is SAFE!​There's been a lot of misinformation and confusion surrounding the safety and legality of DMAA. For the time being, DMAA is still alive and can readily be found in numerous pre-workouts and fat burners.

Provided you're in good physical health, you can feel free to try DMAA for yourself knowing full well that the amounts included in your favorite supplements provide no immediate risks as shown in the research and court documents.


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Is DMAA safe?​Well, that's a bit of a complicated issue as things currently stand in the opinion of the FDA. According to the feds, DMAA is _not safe_. [7] However, that's not really the whole truth.
> 
> During the endless rounds of legal back and forth between the FDA and Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals, a few interesting things have come to light, most notably, that the FDA tried to cover up the existence of DMAA by submitting an alternative study when the first one conducted by the Feds showed that DMAA was naturally-occurring in Geranium plants. [8]
> 
> ...


I will also attest that after about 4 days the withdrawal is completely done. If you keep your caffeine consistent (ie. keep taking the same amount of caffeine daily that was in however much DMAA preworkout you took) then after 4 days you will feel completely back to normal. Cognitively, using this drug in small amounts will realistically then have pretty much no side effects, as long as you know how to manage the withdrawal through consistent caffeine use (ie. for me, I take about 200-300mg per day, and then on days when I use DMAA for games, I take the same amount of caffeine + the dmaa through my preworkout ie. 300mg caffeine + 65mg dmaa in one half scoop)


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 31, 2022)

I used to take mesomorph which had 65 mg per serving. I’m going to start off with 30 mg and see how that feels stacked to my favorite pre workout which has 125 mg of caffeine per serving.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 1, 2022)

Stacked 35 mg of DMAA tonight with 2 scoops  Cutler Prevail. Felt it a little but focus could have been better. I’ll bump it up to 60 mg next time and then go from there.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 2, 2022)

Ok I stacked 70 mg of DMAA to my preworkout tonight. Not much difference from 35 mg. I must say my focus was excellent but no cracked out feeling whatsoever.

Any recommendations on what I should bump it up to? I’m going to bed and do not feel wired at all. I slept like a baby last night on 35 mg and 250 mg of caffeine in prevail.


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Feb 4, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Ok I stacked 70 mg of DMAA to my preworkout tonight. Not much difference from 35 mg. I must say my focus was excellent but no cracked out feeling whatsoever.
> 
> Any recommendations on what I should bump it up to? I’m going to bed and do not feel wired at all. I slept like a baby last night on 35 mg and 250 mg of caffeine in prevail.


i would ween off everything. your tolerance should not be that high bro to be able to sleep like a baby. i need melatonin to sleep on this stuff..


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 4, 2022)

nationrogue03123 said:


> i would ween off everything. your tolerance should not be that high bro to be able to sleep like a baby. i need melatonin to sleep on this stuff..


I took the crack tonight for the first time and am wired af and feel good euphoria, In a good way though! I’ll go to bed in a couple hours! Crack is where it’s at for the right effect! I only took 1 scoop and it really kicked in an hour into my workout. Two scoops would be insane.


----------



## gympunk (Feb 4, 2022)

I remember like 5 or 10 years ago everything had dmaa in it. If a pwo didn’t have dmaa we didn’t buy it. The energy and focus was great, but the crash was really bad, for me anyway. And the stim dick! My Weiner shriveled so small when I took that stuff. Lol. 

Does anyone remember craze? That stuff was amazing.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 5, 2022)

The crack is the most intense pre I’ve taken. Euphoria through the roof after about 35-40
Minutes into training. Great pumps as well. I am a happy customer


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Feb 18, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I took the crack tonight for the first time and am wired af and feel good euphoria, In a good way though! I’ll go to bed in a couple hours! Crack is where it’s at for the right effect! I only took 1 scoop and it really kicked in an hour into my workout. Two scoops would be insane.


1 scoop is already insane. you may as well smoke meth before you workout if you're taking a whole scoop lol


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 27, 2022)

I've got a jar of Crack in my truck. I don't use anymore because it literally makes my fuckin heart hurt. Plus I won't want to leave the gym for hours when I take it. After I got on gear I try to moderate my use of this kind of stuff. Not to mention it makes me tweak pretty hard and I don't really like that feeling anymore (ex-meth user).


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 28, 2022)

Did a scoop and a half this afternoon, didn’t feel cracked out at all. I felt it but it was just a good feeling but not tweaked in anyway shape or form.  I’m going to bed now with no issues.


----------



## Achilleus (Mar 3, 2022)

I've never had any issues with DMAA, definitely a great prework out addition back in the day. Still have some weightless pills with DMAA that were made by the same company as Jack3d, that we pulled off the shelves in GNC. I've done a ton of adderall and Vyvanse back in the day esp since I was prescribed them and DMAA never even felt remotely close as strong to them for me at least. Though some people are really sensitive to stimulants, so that just might be the case for them. I don't fuck with stimulants anymore partially due to getting older and worrying about my heart as well as getting drug tested once a month.

I'm a huge coffee/caffeine consumer. Think I used to drink up to a pot of coffee a day. Its normal for people in some countries in Europe to drink a ton of coffee in a day.


----------

